
A picture of Mel Kaye (the Real Programmer) [pdf] - acuozzo
http://web.me.com/sonofsoren/Librascope_Memories/1950_-_1959_files/560800%20Librazette.pdf
======
acuozzo
(Context: <http://catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html>)

He's in the image at the bottom-left of page one. I found it via Google after
extracting the right keywords from an e-mail conversation between myself and
Ed Nather.

Sadly, not even a Real Programmer can escape Google.

------
acuozzo
I tried to clean things up a bit:
<https://wm.sdf.org/gallery/albums/userpics/10031/melkaye.png>

Is it more or less clear than the original?

------
pasbesoin
Easy examination of the PDF through Google Docs Viewer:

[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fweb.me.com%2Fs...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fweb.me.com%2Fsonofsoren%2FLibrascope_Memories%2F1950_-_1959_files%2F560800%2520Librazette.pdf)

~~~
acuozzo
Thanks!

------
cultureulterior
He looks young enough to still be alive.

